
Your location history - znowi
https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/
======
jasonkester
Perchance do they make iPhones in Dongguan, Guangdong, China?

Evidently I was there on November 15, which (thankfully) seems to coincide
with the order date for my new phone. At least I'd prefer that somebody on the
testing line turned it on for long enough for it to store the location, rather
the alternative of somebody having logged into my Google account from there.

Regardless, I'm going to disagree with pretty much everybody here and say that
this is really cool. Except for the part where the little dot stays inside my
house for entire 5-day stretches. Please tell me I just left my phone on the
charger, and not that I didn't actually open my front door for an entire week!

~~~
prteja11
This is interesting. Why would a location data point created during testing
show up in your location history? You should be logged in for google to make
it a data point on your account.

~~~
cbhl
About a year ago, Google started having new Nexus devices from the Google Play
ship pre-configured to your Google Account before they leave the factory. (It
makes the box-opening more magical -- turn it on and GMail works, as opposed
to turn it on and then have to type in your email address and password.) So if
the new device was one of these, presumably someone or something in China
turned it on and did some voodoo magic to pre-install your account on the
device before it went into a box to be shipped to you.

~~~
prteja11
I agree with what you said for Nexus or any other android devices. But OP was
talking about iPhones. And that is why it seemed not very plausible.

------
mtrimpe
I used to work for TomTom and they run a live-traffic analysis service to help
them with taking current traffic into account with route planning.

They buy anonymized live location data from telcos for that, called probes,
which go for about $1 per year.

Then a few years after Android started Google suddenly came out with a live
traffic service with similar resolution for free.

I already had a pretty strong suspicion of what their cheap source of probes
was :)

~~~
jrockway
There was no need to suspect, the Maps team published a blog post about how
they get traffic information: [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/08/bright-
side-of-sittin...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/08/bright-side-of-
sitting-in-traffic.html)

------
codelust
I turned mine off recently, not because I am convinced there is a method that
guarantees 0% data leakage, but because it is a good idea to reduce the
surface area of data that you provide voluntarily to anyone.

Anyhow, what is more amusing for me is when others, like me, turn all this off
and tweet away with location turned on or check into various locations on
FB/FSQ or comment on what they are doing or where there are at or who they are
with at regular intervals.

~~~
sillysaurus2
You can't "turn off" the data you give to these services. It's foolish to
believe you can.

Every time you type in an address, it gets logged along with your IP addr and
any tracking cookie you may have. This happens regardless of whatever setting
you've told the service to respect. It's in their financial interest to gather
as much data about you as possible.

~~~
codelust
Turn off, as in, turned off location tracking in Google.

I do not believe it is possible to break out of the surveillance state by
using technology, unless you want to go the RMS route, which I am not that
keen on or even sure if it works 100%. I also consider this to be a problem
that is social than technological. If society largely agrees to an invasive
level of snooping as a valid trade-off for reasonable security, no amount of
cyrpto or anonymization will keep you safe. Privacy is a social contract that
is enforced using technology. If the contract is flawed, the technology, as
always, will only serve to amplify that flaw.

Meanwhile, Google is only one of the players in the data harvesting world.
Starting from the ISP that you are on, everyone captures and sells your data.
The only saving grace with Google is that they at least admit to doing this
and provide some degree of visibility into it. There are companies out there
that the average person has little idea about. For example, some of them are
shipped billing data of telcos that get mined and profiled on daily basis. And
that is just one company.

~~~
this_user
The surveillance state is already here, we have let it happen and it is
unlikely to go away ever again. I think we should instead refocus the
discussion. The question is not anymore how to prevent the surveillance state,
but how to best live in a world like this.

~~~
normloman
That's an unproductive, defeatist argument. You could say that about any
problem facing humanity today. It just amounts to an excuse to do nothing.

Let's instead start a discussion about shrinking the surveillance state, with
the goal of one day overturning it. Even though the odds are against us.
Because you gotta draw the line somewhere.

------
kreeben
I love that I can sit in my car and with just a few swipes and types I can
quickly bring up a navigation route from my current location to a new
destination. That is why I let Google know about my whereabouts. It seems
foolish of me to give all my location history to Google and subsequently to
the NSA for this reason. I should probably find a service that lets me do this
without giving up all that information.

I have enabled Google Now, just for fun, because I'm impressed by the
technology behind that service. That seems even more foolish. I'm handing over
my location history to NSA just to test out new, cool Google tech.

I am completely aware of the fact that any information I give up to the NSA or
my country's equivalent, the FRA, can and will be used against me, perhaps not
now or in ten yrs from now, but at some point in time, if this mass
surveillance is not stopped (which seems very unlikely). I am currently not
engaged in any political activities and I'm not at all terrified by what
someone would be able to find out about me. I have a feeling though that I'm
doing a great disservice to my future self.

~~~
esalman
I once had an awkward experience because of having Google Latitude enabled and
shared with contacts. I was supposed to be at a wedding but I didn't go, then
a friend caught me near the event. Since then I keep location, search history
etc. turned off. I have learned that the underlying technology might be cool,
but it is not essential.

------
johnward
It's somewhat scary but I also find it pretty interesting. I wish there was a
simple way to plot all of my data for the entire year or even all of the data
Google has. Between Google and various social networks I'm sure you could put
together a pretty interesting map of someone's travels.

Logging in and going to:
[https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/kml?startTime=13...](https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/kml?startTime=1356998400000&endTime=1386651600000)

Gave me all my location history for this year.

~~~
nswanberg
It was a little more work than I thought it would be, but I was able to
quickly download my location history in six month chunks and show those chunks
on Goole Earth:

[https://photos-1.dropbox.com/t/0/AAAg-
MWGU24ypRXKKQKhdv0Hu4o...](https://photos-1.dropbox.com/t/0/AAAg-
MWGU24ypRXKKQKhdv0Hu4oftx36dbPiu3ykz0W4ew/12/10760/jpeg/2048x1536/3/1386622800/0/2/location-
history.jpg/Xj_4u7kV0gQZKzW4TpRoG6XFJPSsX1dt836hkZzzTWc)

This image is unlikely to be of much interest to anyone but me, though. But
for me it's a fun reminder of where I've been, and a reminder that I haven't
been to all that many places.

~~~
berberous
Link doesn't work

~~~
nswanberg
Lame, but thanks: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/pec21x5ti9k6ge0/location-
history.j...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/pec21x5ti9k6ge0/location-history.jpg)

~~~
sukuriant
You are surprisingly globe-trotty (I don't know who you are; but, you do seem
to ping around a lot), and you seem to have an interest in either riding
trains or driving long distances. Are you a consultant of some sort?

~~~
skeletonjelly
The straight line is probably a plane flight. As in, the phone was turned off
as the departure location and back on at the destination.

~~~
sukuriant
Indeed. I was referring to the squiggly line in the center of the country that
looked like he was going along a road of some sort

------
cribwi
Used it on a regular basis, but since I owned multiple Android devices this
tool became pretty useless. You can't filter on devices, so when I'm out with
my phone leaving my tablet at home, the location history only displays a bunch
of spikes of me traveling with tremendous speeds.

------
sailfast
I don't sign in to Google Maps or other location-based services very often,
and the accuracy of this report reflects that which is good to see.

I appreciate Google working to make this data public to the consumer so they
know what they are providing and can turn on / off services as they see fit.
If I had an Android device I would most likely be using Google Now a lot more
and this data might be really useful.

Next, I'd like a listing of everyone that is being sold my data packaged
anonymously, just so I can be aware.

~~~
thrownaway2424
That's a pretty silly idea. Google doesn't sell your data to anyone. It's
their most valuable asset!

------
fragsworth
The data Google holds, across all of users, is an incredible wealth of
knowledge.

This location data, connected to your other account information, provides the
ability to see trends in where people are going - with accurate income
estimates. I can only imagine how valuable this information would be to real
estate investors.

And that's only a tiny piece of the pie. Google has so much knowledge now,
that a lot of it probably goes to waste because they don't even have the
capacity to take advantage of it all.

~~~
rebel
Google could utilize this to make some seriously sophisticated estimates on
the revenue a company/store is doing. Therefore the stock market would be
similar to shooting fish in a barrel. As I understand it, if it's
legal/acceptable for hedge funds to use private satellite imagery I don't see
how this would be any different.

------
bowlofpetunias
Methinks the reactions in this thread alone, even from the people that like
this, make it quite clear that there has been no _explicit, informed consent_
prior to Google collecting this data.

It's not so much the technology that worries me. It's how Google thinks it's
powerful enough to be above the law that is troubling. Especially because
unlike in the Microsoft era of monopolistic arrogance, we're not talking about
market regulations, but civil rights.

------
lambda
Looks like I turned off permission for recording my location history on June
9th. They've got plenty of data before then, but none after that. That was the
day that Snowden's identity was made public. I guess I must have had a sudden
onset of extra paranoia around then. In hindsight, I was right.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
> They've got plenty of data before then, but none after that.

You mean: they're not showing you any data after that.

~~~
polarix
They are probably not explicitly lying about what information they retain. If
they say they deleted it, well, it's probably at least inaccessible to
production systems.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Sure. Other parties such as the NSA may well have a copy.

------
adventured
"You have no location history" (cycled various points in time)

I assume this is because I've never given Google permission (eg on my Android
phone or otherwise)?

I see occasional attempts to compare what the NSA does and what Google does,
as though they're similar. Well this is precisely why Google is nothing like
the NSA. Google doesn't have my permission, and they don't have my location
history accordingly.

~~~
tedkx
Or doesn't show you that it has your location history.

~~~
david_shaw
Said another way: just because you don't give Google permission, it does _not_
mean that they don't have the data. This isn't a paranoid outlook, just stated
facts: many organizations store information in an unauthorized manner. Just
because they say "we have no history," it does not mean that they _actually_
don't have it.

~~~
schoen
Similarly, Google has a notion of "Web History" which is distinct from what
they know about users. The Web History can be displayed to (and deleted by)
the user, but that's not the same as displaying or deleting all of Google's
records about the user's activity:

[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/54050?hl=en](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/54050?hl=en)

------
awjr
The more interesting thing about this was showing this to somebody who was not
bothered about government spying Snowden has revealed. "I do not like this."

~~~
stef25
Same here, my parents just shrug at Snowden's stuff but when they see this
they say "what's the point of this, why is this needed, why does google do
it". And I agree, it's all going really too far.

------
Kequc
This is amazing! I didn't know I or they had access to this data. I scrolled
back to a vacation in Amsterdam a few months ago, on that trip I did not have
data on my phone. I remember this because it was a huge pain in the ass. Sure
enough all of my movements are there.

That means the phone is storing this information (based on wifi signals) then
uploading it after it connects to the internet.

~~~
lewispollard
Could still be using GPS - getting GPS co-ordinates doesn't use any mobile
data, you just need it to download map images.

~~~
Kequc
I wasn't aware. I thought coordinates were drawn from wifi as accuracy
plummets if I turn that off. Or stops working entirely when its off as well as
data. Maybe I've been imagining things.

~~~
kalleboo
It uses a mix of cell towers, wifi networks and GPS satellites. GPS is the
only one that doesn't require data (cell tower and wifi location requires
lookups in an online database). GPS will use data to get a quicker satellite
fix if it can (look up A-GPS), but it doesn't require it.

------
stokedmartin
I have stopped using google maps for a while now, switched to OsmAnd[0].

[0][http://osmand.net/](http://osmand.net/)

~~~
ce4
If you're super paranoid and don't use the Play store, you can also install
the full featured version from F-Droid[0], the Android FOSS store. I'd suggest
buying the plus version or donating to OsmAnd though, if you like it.

[0]
[https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=osmand&fdid=...](https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=osmand&fdid=net.osmand.plus)

------
aviraldg
I know I have this enabled, and I want this enabled. Desperately needs a
proper API, though.

------
DjangoReinhardt
[https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/settings](https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/settings)
\- Enable/Disable your Location history.

I had no location history when I visited this page, since I usually do not
grant location access to most apps, unless absolutely necessary. However, when
I visited the settings page, the location history was shown as enabled.

My only guess is that viewing your Location history automatically sets it to
enabled if it was previously disabled. Or, the default radio button selected
on the page is the "Enabled" radio button. Either way, it is friggin'
suspicious...

~~~
zamryok
My radio button setting was "disable" even after I visited the location
history. I think enabling location access and enabling location history are
two different things, in that you can enable the detection of your current
location to have better instructions from the application, but at the same
time disable history.

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
This seems to be the best explanation so far.

Having said that, I am still wondering why I had no location history even if
the enable radio button was selected. Still, no harm no foul, I guess?

Another thing worth noting is that the dropdown shows only the last 30 days of
your location history - does that mean Google shows only the last 30 days or
that we get to see only the last 30 days?

~~~
mcb3k
It's not the last 30 days, it shows 30 days worth of data on the map at once.
So, you can do 30 days, and then go on the calendar and select September 1st.
It will then show 30 days worth of location history on the map, starting on
September 1st. I think showing any more than a 30 day period would probably
just end up being a tangled mess, honestly, which is probably why they did it
that way.

If you want, you should also be able to download the entirety of your location
history from Google Takeout. It comes in a JSON file, and has locations in
Latitude, longitude, the accuracy, and what activities it thinks you are doing
(e.g. still, in a car, walking, on a bike), and the confidences for that.

------
throwaway_yy2Di
_" If you have a portable surveillance and tracking device, please turn it
off. They have already tracked you in here, they already know you are
listening to me; so, there is no need for you to keep it on."_

-Richard Stallman

------
benzofuran
Wow, fairly nifty. Appears somebody in china hijacked my gmail account as I
have some location pings there. Time for a password cycle.

~~~
pgsandstrom
I have a location in New Delhi, where I have never been. But I doubt this is
because my account was hijacked. Both because I have two-step authentication,
and because I have no log-ins from outside my city. Check yours here:
[https://security.google.com/settings/security/activity?pli=1](https://security.google.com/settings/security/activity?pli=1)

~~~
benzofuran
My log-in history isn't going back to when the access was. I've got 2-factor
reengaged so I'll see if it pops up. Bizarre that would happen as the closest
I've been to China in a few months is northwestern Australia. Funny jumps from
Perth to central China.

------
thethimble
I personally find this incredibly creepy. Granted, I accepted the TOS to grant
this data but I've never seen it visualized in such raw form.

~~~
jfoster
You have to enable it. When you have it enabled, they send you reminders every
so often letting you know that it's enabled and how to disable it. It's so
uncreepy. Customer asked company to do something, company does it but insists
on reaching out occasionally to remind you that they're doing it and letting
you know how to turn it off.

How can this service exist for customers who want it without being "creepy"?

~~~
leoedin
I can't remember enabling it. That isn't to say that I didn't enable it, but I
can't remember actively saying "yes, please track my every move". I don't
think that I would have said yes to that if I was aware of exactly what I was
agreeing to. It appears that the complete tracking of my life started when I
bought a nexus 4 - I'd imagine that I clicked through a box without really
understanding what it was saying.

I will categorically say that I've never been reminded that this is enabled.
Until today, when I realised that a complete log of every movement I made in
the last 8 months was available, I had no idea that this level of information
was viewable to anyone logged into my google account (I'd imagine that
something similar has always been available to law enforcement regardless of
opt-in status).

I'm not arguing that it shouldn't exist (I now understand why google now
always uses my exact route when estimating commute times, and I did have a
nice nostalgic trawl through this year's activities) but I do think that
transparency that it does exist could be greater.

~~~
ars
I remember enabling it. They asked very clearly do I want it or not.

It was 8 months ago, maybe you just forgot.

------
kh_hk
It's incredible the amount of data Google collected just on the period of 24h
I activated Google Now for testing. Cool technology, scary preconditions.

------
davidw
I use this to keep track of how much time I spend at $consulting_job. It's
quite handy. I don't share it with anyone, though.

------
jpswade
Google says I was at: Yiwu, Jinhua, Zhejiang, China, 322001

I wasn't.

I'm guessing that data is pared against a MAC address of a router that once
was in China, that is now in the UK.

I assume that my android phone saw the beacon and paired that data.

~~~
Keyframe
Wait, how can they get MAC address if you're not on the same network segment
as they are?

~~~
jpalomaki
Android powered device is probably sending the MAC address of the WiFi router
along location information back home.

~~~
Keyframe
This, along with another comment about street view cars collecting wifi
info... I'm speechless.

------
andyhmltn
Wow. I wasn't even aware I was sharing my location but up until April 2013 (I
had a temporary android phone) I've apparently logged everywhere I've been.

------
pgrote
This is the main reason I switched from iOS to Android. Google began
deprecating features in their iOS apps and location service was one of the
first to go.

I find this tracking fascinating, useful and fun. There are a number of apps
that attempt to use similar data to pull together statistics and metrics about
time periods.

It is opt in now and on a Galaxy S4 with the latest Android update doesn't use
the battery excessively.

~~~
nswanberg
The Android implementation is probably smoother but both Google location
sharing and history still exist on iOS via Google Now and Google+. I'm not
sure about the third-party situation, though.

------
kiallmacinnes
Have to admit, I'm a little surprised at just how accurate the data is!

will I turn it off? probably not, I know disabling locaction history likely
just disables my ability to view this data.. I'd be surprised if the TOS
didn't explicitly mention something like "we won't track your movement for our
location history product, and only our location history product"

~~~
snogglethorpe
Me too ... I basically never turn on my GPS (too power hungry), but it managed
to quite accurately record my wandering around today, including places where I
never used the phone for anything.

I didn't realize cell-tracking was this accurate...

[It's not always accurate, some pretty weird locations from previous days, but
a lot more than I thought it would be.]

------
wavesounds
I wouldn't mind Google storing this info if they could provide me with value
in doing so. But I just don't think they can, telling me what trips I've taken
is kinda cool, but I'd rather use the photos and their geolocations for that.
I just don't see the value in this so I'm opting out.

~~~
nucleardog
Well, for me I've found value (so far) in:

* Determining time on-site for billing purposes when I was freelancing.

* Providing a pretty good indication of my whereabouts to the police (voluntarily) to clear myself as a suspect in a crime.

Plus having the data available should I ever want to do any sort of analysis
on my own life is a really cool benefit to me. I've got about 3 years of
history in there to look at.

------
LancerSykera
My most frequently visited places are stop lights. Thanks, Google.

------
pathikrit
This is pretty cool. I wish it showed a heatmap of my location (filterable by
day of week and/or time of day)!

~~~
evan_
I've done this before by exporting the KML of the data and importing it into a
Fusion Table[1] which has a built-in heatmap view. I tried to do it just now
and not only have they nerfed it by only allowing you to download a 30 day
range, the KML file they export doesn't seem to be readable by Fusion Tables.
Disappointing.

Looks like you can still download all of your data from Google Takeout[2],
though. The format is pretty easy to read, converting it into something that
Fusion Tables can read should be pretty easy.

[1]
[http://www.google.com/drive/apps.html#fusiontables](http://www.google.com/drive/apps.html#fusiontables)

[2]
[https://www.google.com/settings/takeout/custom](https://www.google.com/settings/takeout/custom)

EDIT: I modified a json->CSV jsfiddle I found so it converts the data I got
from Google Takeout to something that is readable by Fusion Tables:

[http://jsfiddle.net/evan/5w9Hz/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/evan/5w9Hz/embedded/result/)

However, Fusion Tables thwarted me again by only showing a heatmap of the
first 1000 location records, so I'm giving up on this for now.

~~~
karasinski
(Your first link doesn't go anywhere.)

~~~
evan_
Sorry, it works for me. Google it if you're still having trouble. Maybe it's
not available to you for some reason.

------
krupan
I have a data block on my phone and it's interesting to see what data points
they do and don't have. I'm not surprised they know when I'm at work or at
home (I connect to wifi in both places), but random places along the highway?
Did my phone connect to an open wifi network there?

~~~
tprynn
Your phone didn't connect to a WiFi network, but it did scan for them. Then,
when you got back on data, the scan information was connected with Google's
database of WiFi networks and their locations.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/25/android-map-
reveals...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/25/android-map-reveals-
router-location_n_853214.html)

------
regecks
Wow, felt a little sick when I saw how detailed and accurate it was. Effect of
having an Android phone with all the Google location bells and whistles turned
on?

Would be nice if I could get the location services features without a
comprehensive history of my movements being saved (possibly forever?). It it
possible?

~~~
icebraining
If you trust Google when they say they won't collect it, you can just disable
the location history (settings panel on that page). If you don't, you probably
shouldn't use an Android device at all, with or without Location services.

------
ds9
Apparently the article or service or whatever is visible only for those who
have signed up for Google accounts. Is this so routinely expected now that no
one considers it worth mentioning? Maybe it's just something about my browser
settings that gets the login-wall.

I suppose Google is tracking me regardless, and lack of a Google account only
prevents me from seeing the part of the data they choose to show. I'll still
continue opting out tho, in case it makes surveillance a little harder.

Edit: found a short explanation,
[http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2010/05/27/google-
latitude...](http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2010/05/27/google-latitude-
google-location-history-very-cool-and-kinda/)

~~~
ars
> I suppose Google is tracking me regardless, and lack of a Google account
> only prevents me from seeing the part of the data they choose to show.

Hu? If you don't have a google account how would they track you? I guess they
have your IP address, but this is for your android phone to send them the data
and it won't without an account.

------
nisdec
[https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/dashboard](https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/dashboard)
is even "scarier". A combination of your locations history and nearby places.

------
awjr
I had a look at my location history. Interesting to see that in the past (on
an HTC Desire) the only place it seems to have picked up on this was when
connecting to my WiFi at home and even then, very rarely.

The day I bought a Nexus 4, the location history exploded. Must have been
something I accepted during the setup process of the phone that included
turning on location history although I have a feeling it may be lumped in the
general 'turning on location services'.

I've now turned off location history, but have left location sharing turned on
(needed for Maps).

------
iamthepieman
Is this supposed to show just information from a phone/device that publishes
location data or does it use information from ISPs to estimate location based
on IP as well?

Either way, it's completely blank for me.

------
joshfraser
I want this data, but I want it to live on my server, not Google's

~~~
skeletonjelly
Wonder if there's a way to modify your host file and capture it similarly.

------
Cthulhu_
On the one side it's creepy.

On the other hand, I volunteered to have Google store this information and
such so they can provide me with better services. And the dashboard / facts
are pretty nifty; wish I could set the time scale to a year. There's a few
pretty big jumps in my history, trip to the US, another to Turkey, and if my
data was working, there'd be another to the UK.

Also good to know I still have 330.000 kilometers to get to the moon.

------
digital_ice
I've turned location history off three times now, I want to know why Google
think they have the right to silently turn it back on again without asking me.

------
mojuba
I think it's only a question of time when the data mining industry becomes so
big and mature that it will be able to subsidize gadgets, or at least cheap
ones.

You want to know my location history, my searches, website visits, purchases?
Give that (future) cheap iPhone or Android away for free!

(Personally I prefer to minimize my surveillance information, but surely there
will be those who'd gladly agree.)

------
JasonFruit
I just got to relive the unexpected drive to another state to the NICU the day
my son was born. That's worth the loss of privacy.

------
Mchl
I like how it gets all confused by the fact that I have several devices in
different locations all signed in to the same account.

------
cheapsteak
This is awesome in every sense of the word.

Really wish there was a service like this that only stored the data on your
computer/server and not at a place that has an open door policy with the USG.
In the mean time, where do I go to turn this off?

edit: found it. On Android, Settings -> Location (under "Personal") ->Google
Location Reporting

------
raquo
I'm happy that it doesn't work for me. Not that I doubt that google knows my
whereabouts anyway...

~~~
jfoster
You have to enable it if you want it.

------
lifeisstillgood
How do I activate this? If it's android only it might just be worth switching
(that and contact mgmt)

Aha - Thank you DjangoTheOriginal
[https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/settings](https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/settings)

------
k3n
> We are sorry, but you do not have access to this service. Please log in to
> your Control Panel to enable this service.

> Do read these articles to learn more about

> Controlling user access to Google Apps services

> Turning services on/off for certain users

Well, I guess I got that going for me.

------
lucb1e
0 results for me.

~~~
Zoomla
0 for me also, and I had a Nexus 4 for a while... they must ask a question
about enabling this feature.

------
sb23
Mine is very inaccurate. It shows me Saturday on Thursday last week, but
misses a few places. There are also a bunch of spikes into the middle of the
river I live near, and I haven't even been in sight of it

------
atmosx
Say you are parents.

Would you people use this tool with your children? Is it justified for that
kind of usage? Can't this data be abused by some third party (that will
directly affect you)?

------
dimitar
_You have no location history for December 9, 2013You have no location history
for December 9, 2013_

Feels good. What can I do to stay that way?

~~~
troebr
If you're like me, you had the wrong google account selected. Once I switched
to my phone's, it was terrifyingly accurate.

------
micro_cam
I live in a low population density area and they seem to think i enjoy
bouncing around 40-60 miles from cell tower to cell tower.

------
smudgy
So damn cool it's scary and so damn scary it's cool.

I laughed as it made me reflect a little on how boring my life is lately.

------
Kiro
What's your work/home/other ratio on the dashboard?

Mine is 26/63/10.

------
dlsym
You are being watched.

------
wnevets
For some reason it thinks I took a airline trip to atlanta

------
matponta
Yeah, let's help people track me wherever I go... ;(

------
trendoid
Someone really need to speed up with their Maps app for places outside US. I
am in Indian subcontinent and other alternatives are nowhere near as good as
Google.

Google, what have you become? Reading lot of Ayn Rand lately?

------
pavel_lishin
This makes me want to mail my phone to myself.

------
trentmb
I... need to leave my apartment more.

------
szatkus
I see empty map...

~~~
trendoid
my dashboard is also almost empty. This basically means you need to get out of
the house more, hangout at restaurants, coffee shops etc!

~~~
szatkus
Completly empty. As far as I know I live on Earth.

------
digitalpacman
So cool.

------
joelthelion
*official

------
tedks
I've kept this on for a while, because since I already have a phone that runs
non-free Google-written silently-updatable software, I already leak all this
data anyway.

I figure if I'm leaking this data, I might as well leak it in a way that lets
me see it too.

I don't want to live in a surveillance state, and I think humanity is capable
of growing beyond that. But I also don't think that making the futile gesture
of turning off my ability to see my location data is going to do anything.

------
timbro
When I read about the NSA tracking mobile phones worldwide, I decided to put
my mobile "phone" in flight mode - permanently.

It's a PDA now. All you need to do is tell your people to call you on your
landline. Like we did a few years back. (Reminder: it was actually possible to
live like that - plus, you're not on an electronic leash anymore, it feels
really good.)

~~~
buro9
I now use this: [https://offpocket.com/](https://offpocket.com/)

It has much the same effect. You can leave the phone powered on, but whenever
it is in the case it is effectively in flight mode but without requiring me to
do anything.

It feels quite liberating to be in control of communication like this and to
consume when you want to. A form of zero-distraction for life.

~~~
timbro
OTOH, when you just turn off the link to cell towers, you gain huge amounts of
battery time - quite nice.

